
Dark matter in galaxies is distributed exactly the same as matter is - scotty79
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/09/160921085052.htm
======
scotty79
Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1609.05917.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1609.05917.pdf)

One of the possible conclusions:

"Thirdly, the one-to-one correspondence between gbar and gobs suggests that
the baryons are the source of the gravitational potential. In this case, one
might alter the laws of dynamics rather than invoke dark matter."

